# Vape King December Range



## Gizmo (26/11/14)

We have been quite, indeed. We have been working very hard behind the scenes to prepare for December and provide the best quality Vape Gear.. 

Firstly, we have redone the entire Vape King Starter Kit Range. The new kits we have been working on for 2 months will include. Our own designed Osiris Range of Starter Kits.

Firstly we have the Osiris Clearomizer, that has variable airflow and is a dual coil.




We will also have a Blister with this starter option with this clearomizer which will include a 900Mah variable Voltage battery and usb charger competitively priced.




We also have brand new dual kits with our awesome osiris tank which includes 2 X 1100Mah variable voltage batteries.




These will all be landing next with a plethora of new Toys and full re-stocking of out of stock products.

These include new toys:

Aspire Atlantis
iStick Black
SVD 2.0
Big Dripper
God Mod 180W
Tugboat RDA
VTC4 batteries
Slug Mod Mechanical
High Quality Infinite Plumveils
M4 Dry herb atty
Nautilus Mini Promotional Includes 4 X coils free

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Wesley (26/11/14)

What about the juices!? I need me some number 12!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/11/14)

Wesley said:


> What about the juices!? I need me some number 12!



We are working on those too  Some of them need to be tweaked a bit before we release but most of the trick or treats will be permanent soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## WHITELABEL (26/11/14)

Wesley said:


> What about the juices!? I need me some number 12!


And number 6 in 6mg please!


----------



## Wesley (26/11/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> We are working on those too  Some of them need to be tweaked a bit before we release but most of the trick or treats will be permanent soon



12 needs no tweaking!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wesley (27/11/14)

@Stroodlepuff @Gizmo 

What will the price be on the new starter kit and when will they be available?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/12/14)

This is arriving today  So excited the person collecting left about 30 minutes ago to collect from the airport 

We are on the load shedding schedule for today so if they forget (Which it seems like they have) The new stock should be on the site by tonight!

The Isticks and the SVD 2's arrived yesterday though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil (12/12/14)

Hey how much is the I stick


----------



## free3dom (12/12/14)

dr phil said:


> Hey how much is the I stick



It's listed at R680 on the site

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr Phil (13/12/14)

Hey vapeking hope all is well my girlfriend bought the I stick today from vapeking Fourways today at 12.30pm and the paint on the one side is coming off


----------



## free3dom (13/12/14)

dr phil said:


> Hey vapeking hope all is well my girlfriend bought the I stick today from vapeking Fourways today at 12.30pm and the paint on the one side is coming off



That's the side where the battery sits. I think you should be careful using that, it might be caused by a bad battery.

I'm sure they'll sort that out for you, good luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil (13/12/14)

free3dom said:


> That's the side where the battery sits. I think you should be careful using that, it might be caused by a bad battery.
> 
> I'm sure they'll sort that out for you, good luck.


 haha thanks n she was so excited to use it today as its her 1st "mod" she is move a way from the twisp style batterys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (13/12/14)

dr phil said:


> haha thanks n she was so excited to use it today as its her 1st "mod" she is move a way from the twisp style batterys



I bet...the little iStick just begs to be held 

Give her my condolences


----------



## Dr Phil (15/12/14)

Thank u vapeking sorted this out. Walked out there with more than came in with lol

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

